# Moving a shed



## lawngame (May 1, 2020)

Who has done this? I have a 12x20 wood frame shed that I need to move across the yard. Probably ~50ft from current to final location. Some slight undulations but basically flat.

I'm currently planning to do this Egyptian style, with a jack, rollers, and a track of sorts. Can some full grown men push something of this size or will I need a tractor? The shed was built in place and is not on skids. I am planning to add some. I will have to do some repairs prior to moving the shed. I'm also interested in what type of bracing I should.

Like everything else I have seen YouTube videos that make it looks relatively easy. I would love to hear from any members who have undertaken a similar project. :thumbup:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Every time I have seen this done a hay wagon was used.
Back the wagon in, jack and support by trusses, tow the wagon.


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Yrs ago I moved a shed across the yard. I jacked up one side a little, blocked it, then jacked up the other side a little and blocked it. Repeated that process until I could get my utility trailer under it. Then towed it with my truck.


----------

